# dish network remote won't work with Emerson LC320EM9 TV Help!!!



## lightfoot44 (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't seem to get my dish remote to find a code for this new TV. I have to use the Dish remote for changing channels and the Emerson remote to do everything else. I wondered if anyone had the remote code for this tv???
I've tried all the remote codes in the dish network manual, and I've done a power scan with no luck finding the code. Is it possible that this TV CANNOT be controlled by the dish remote??? Would appreciate any input....thanks...


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

lightfoot44 said:


> Is it possible that this TV CANNOT be controlled by the dish remote??? Would appreciate any input....thanks...


Yes, very possible. I cannot get the remote for 625/622/722 to program to any Emerson LCD tv. Don't feel all alone, I can't get the Dish remote to program to my Viewsonic TV.

The end of that problem is near, however. With the new 222k and 722k, they will come with IR learning remotes, and you will be able to program any remote to them. Also they will be equipped with what E* calls "Wizard" and you will be able to store all of your timers into the remote, and if you have to get a replacement receiver, you will be simply able to put all of your timers back into the receiver. (Timers, not recordings. )


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

DNSFSS said:


> The end of that problem is near, however. With the new 222k and 722k, they will come with IR learning remotes, and you will be able to program any remote to them.


And those remotes will be available next month to DISH customers. The price will be $20.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Emerson is one of many brand names owned by Funai. You might try the remote codes for some of the other Funai brands.

From Wiki:



> Funai manufactures products under the Emerson, Sylvania, and Symphonic brands. Funai also makes a few products for Hitachi, for Walmart under the iLo and SV2000 brands, for Best Buy under the Insignia brand, for Meijer under the GFM brand, for Circuit City, Magnavox, Mitsubishi, Philips, and Sharp.


----------



## lisacor (Aug 19, 2008)

IIP said:


> Emerson is one of many brand names owned by Funai. You might try the remote codes for some of the other Funai brands.
> 
> From Wiki:


My Sylvania TV, also made by Funai, will not learn the code for the TV. Very frustrating considering it is the TV in the bedroom.

So with the new remote we will be forced to upgrage? They won't send one free if we are having issues with learning codes?


----------



## lightfoot44 (Nov 30, 2008)

lisacor said:


> My Sylvania TV, also made by Funai, will not learn the code for the TV. Very frustrating considering it is the TV in the bedroom.
> 
> So with the new remote we will be forced to upgrage? They won't send one free if we are having issues with learning codes?


My Emerson is also in the bedroom, and its all kinds of fun fumbling around with 2 remotes....one for changing channels....and the other for everything else. Dish won't send anything for free...you can be sure of that.....:nono2:


----------



## lisacor (Aug 19, 2008)

lightfoot44 said:


> My Emerson is also in the bedroom, and its all kinds of fun fumbling around with 2 remotes....one for changing channels....and the other for everything else. Dish won't send anything for free...you can be sure of that.....:nono2:


I know exactly where you are coming from there! I guess $20 isn't too bad but it is the principal. Guess the issue is with Funai instead of Dish.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I know exactly where you are coming from there! I guess $20 isn't too bad but it is the principal. Guess the issue is with Funai instead of Dish.


Its not really an issue with either company, its just impossible to have every code for every tv. Hence the beauty of learning remotes.


----------



## lightfoot44 (Nov 30, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> Its not really an issue with either company, its just impossible to have every code for every tv. Hence the beauty of learning remotes.


I guess it kind of ticks me off that dishnetwork advertises their remote to be a consolidator of all other remotes, but in fact that isn't really true if it doesn't work with certain TVs. At least they could say it consolidates MOST other systems, instead of misleading the consumer to believe that it works for ALL other systems ....


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I guess it kind of ticks me off that dishnetwork advertises their remote to be a consolidator of all other remotes, but in fact that isn't really true if it doesn't work with certain TVs. At least they could say it consolidates MOST other systems, instead of misleading the consumer to believe that it works for ALL other systems ....


I don't think I've ever seen anything that said it would work with all. The 21.0 IR/UHF Pro remote is available now though, which should work with just about anything as it is a learning remote.


----------



## lightfoot44 (Nov 30, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anything that said it would work with all. The 21.0 IR/UHF Pro remote is available now though, which should work with just about anything as it is a learning remote.


On their own channel 100 dishnetwork says you can throw away all other remotes and use just theirs.....glad I didn't do that....


----------



## lisacor (Aug 19, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anything that said it would work with all. The 21.0 IR/UHF Pro remote is available now though, which should work with just about anything as it is a learning remote.


Does one just call Dish for this remote? Anyone know the cost?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

19.99 + 5.95 shipping + tax


----------



## lisacor (Aug 19, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anything that said it would work with all. The 21.0 IR/UHF Pro remote is available now though, which should work with just about anything as it is a learning remote.


Dish network is telling me this remote is not available yet. I have called twice to inuqire about the remote. Can anyone confirm it is actually available? If so I will call back and ask them again to check on the remote.


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

lisacor said:


> Dish network is telling me this remote is not available yet. I have called twice to inquire about the remote. Can anyone confirm it is actually available? If so I will call back and ask them again to check on the remote.


it's there. i had to activate a replacement receiver yesterday and asked about it while chatting with him( i used the online chat function, a lot easier to understand the CSR and they seem to be more knowledgeable) mine should be here tomorrow he said. like 27 something with taxes and shipping.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Reps don't seen to have the same info as we have here. I was told the 21.0 has the same features as my 6.3. and it's not a true learning remote.

I was also told the 21.0 MAY NOT work with my 722.



lisacor said:


> Dish network is telling me this remote is not available yet. I have called twice to inuqire about the remote. Can anyone confirm it is actually available? If so I will call back and ask them again to check on the remote.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

They are available. The 20.0 is for your TV1 and 21.0 is for your TV2. They come in black colors and have a lot more buttons on them than your old silver TV1 and TV2 remotes. You may find them a bit confusing. It seems like Dish tried to put too many functions on the remote. And the button layout is even worse. :icon_cool:icon_cool:icon_cool


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Must be a general problem with Dish remotes and Emerson TVs. I put a 20" CRT Emerson in the kitchen a few years ago. I tried all the codes listed for Emerson in the receiver manual. Then I went through the code search routine. Finally I contacted Dish tech support. Never could find a code that made the Dish remote fully functional for the TV. Finally settled for a code that turns it on and off and controls volume. But if I forget and hit Mute the TV goes into some kind of service mode and locks up. I have to manually turn it off and back on to restore it.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Reps don't seen to have the same info as we have here. I was told the 21.0 has the same features as my 6.3. and it's not a true learning remote.
> 
> I was also told the 21.0 MAY NOT work with my 722.


Whoever told you that was wrong. I have my 21.0 and it works fine with the 722, and it is a learning remote. Not sure why you were told otherwise.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

BillJ said:


> Must be a general problem with Dish remotes and Emerson TVs. I put a 20" CRT Emerson in the kitchen a few years ago. I tried all the codes listed for Emerson in the receiver manual. Then I went through the code search routine. Finally I contacted Dish tech support. Never could find a code that made the Dish remote fully functional for the TV. Finally settled for a code that turns it on and off and controls volume. But if I forget and hit Mute the TV goes into some kind of service mode and locks up. I have to manually turn it off and back on to restore it.


I'm guessing you are using code 632. If so, try codes 569 and 556, I believe one of them will solve that issue for you (556 if I recall correctly) if you are using the 632 code. I've seen that a lot before.

One reason that a lot of emersons seem to not work is because emerson uses so many different codes. We have 37 codes on file that are known to work with some Emerson TV's and still a lot of them don't work, or only work partially.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

1) With the desired equipment on, press and hold the correct Mode button until all mode button backlights illuminate (about 3 seconds), then release. 

2) For AUX mode Power Scan ONLY: press 0 for a TV, press 1 for a VCR/DVD, press 2 for any other device, then press *. 

3) Press and release the Power button. 

4) Press the Up button once a second while pointing the remote at the desired equipment. If the code for the equipment comes up, the equipment will power off. 

5) Press the POUND (#) button. If the code entered is valid for the remote, the mode light flashes three times. 

6) Test remote functions


----------



## lisacor (Aug 19, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> 1) With the desired equipment on, press and hold the correct Mode button until all mode button backlights illuminate (about 3 seconds), then release.
> 
> 2) For AUX mode Power Scan ONLY: press 0 for a TV, press 1 for a VCR/DVD, press 2 for any other device, then press *.
> 
> ...


Thanks much for the help. My TV is a Sylvania LC3700 and is only one year old. I can not get any codes to work. Any suggestions? I tried the scan. Finger go tired from pressing the up button every second plus I started to fall asleep.  Any other suggestions? I have called dishnetwork and tried chat. All tell me the correct model but all have said very emphatically it is not available but will be shortly. I just really want to get a remote working for both dish and TV.

Much appreciative of the help you are providing.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Thanks much for the help. My TV is a Sylvania LC3700 and is only one year old. I can not get any codes to work. Any suggestions? I tried the scan. Finger go tired from pressing the up button every second plus I started to fall asleep. Any other suggestions? I have called dishnetwork and tried chat. All tell me the correct model but all have said very emphatically it is not available but will be shortly. I just really want to get a remote working for both dish and TV.
> 
> Much appreciative of the help you are providing.


That's great. Glad to be of help. I actually meant to post those steps in a different thread, but glad they were of help anyway


----------

